

Why Nuzzel Raised A Second Seed Round - bitonomics
http://blog.nuzzel.com/post/89868393360/why-nuzzel-raised-a-second-seed-round

======
angel9er
What is the difference significant between Second Seed and Series A?

~~~
chadkruse
In my experience (two startups ago we had many of the same seed investors as
Nuzzel), the difference between seed and a proper Series A comes down to data.
Our seed investors invested primarily on the "story". The Series A
conversations focused on the metrics. I forget who said it first, but "nothing
screws up a good story like data".

------
nikcub
could a mod edit back to the original title please? this post is a lot more
interesting than what the title here suggests.

~~~
dang
As per request.

